# bass pro fly rods



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

Im looking for a 4 or five weight trout rod. I got a bunch of bass pro gift cards that i would like to spend on fly fishing. I was wondering if anyone knows of any good rods that they carry..i will probably buy online....thanks


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

they seem to carry sage, redington, tfo and others. I suppose it depends on how experienced you are. it would be safe to assume youre a beginner, otherwise, why would you be asking this question?  I always thought the redingtons to be good beginner/ moderately experienced rods.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

i think the TFO rods are a great starter. i personally don't like the white river rods that much but i fish mostly Sage gear


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

bass pro brand rods...not so hot. they carry TFO starter sages and maybe redington.
I dont know alot about the starter sages, but if I buy a sage I am personally gonna get a nice one. if you want a good starter rod you can get somthing like the redfly 2 from redington, they are fast action, maybe a little clubby to some guys but they throw well they can fish dries and light tippets just fine in a 4wt and they are only $150. I would stay with a 4wt on that rod though, unless you wanted to smallmouth fish too, but the 5 will be too much on small streams. then there are the TFO's, for trout I say the finesse series. They are sweet little rods and $190, they have a slow(er) action wich means a more relaxed casting stroke but more trouble in the wind, or with big flies. they are great with dries and if you plan on fishing alot of dries or light nymphs in more open areas the 8"9' 5wt is a good call, it can even go light streamers, sorta.
tfo has some cheaper rods like the signature series but personally if you are going to get a faster rod the redfly is better than the signature IMO.

no matter what rod you get, a good line makes a huge difference. also if you have more detail in what types of trout waters you will fish in that can help


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a BPS brand (White River Fly Shop) Dogwood Canyon 5wt rod, paired to a Orvis Battenkill reel. I have no complaints with it.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Try them all out and go from there. But I never seen a lousy Sage rod though! But I have seen a few TFO's that wasn't worth a crap. That's IMO. Some of BPS rods are really nice.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

You may get lucky and find something on sale. I bought my St Croix Avid 3wt from BPS and got a really good deal on it. It retailed for around $200 and I got it on sale for like $120 this past winter.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> But I never seen a lousy Sage rod though.


I bought a Sage Launch 4wt last year and had far more trouble casting it than any other rod I've ever tried! I have had several cheap rods that were quite acceptable (to me). Not bashing Sage, just saying all their rods do not live up to expectations. (I finally bought a line with a very heavy front - Orvis Clearwater - and it casts fine with it. Also overlining one size will help.) To be fair I have an old Sage 8wt that is the sweetest rod I own. 

Just ordered an Okuma Magnitude rod yesterday (I love Okuma Magnitude reels - very light weight) to see what it will do. 

In my limited experience price does not always indicate quality. (most of the time the high price assures quality components & construction, but some of the cheap rods are good, too)


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Wasn't it Lefty Kreh or someone else who said something along the lines of "A $150-200 rod will cast better than 95% of users have the ability to cast?"


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Wasn't it Lefty Kreh or someone else who said something along the lines of "A $150-200 rod will cast better than 95% of users have the ability to cast?"


Probably watched me trying to cast before he said it! 

I sometimes think my casting style would be better matched to a fiberglass or bamboo rod. I'm a bit slow myself most days.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

wabi said:


> I sometimes think my casting style would be better matched to a fiberglass or bamboo rod. I'm a bit slow myself most days.


this is what I initially thought when I read your review. I think the Launch is a super duper pooper fast action rod. if I read all the reviews right. and it prolly doesnt fit your casting style. it doesnt fit mine. which is why I'm moving towards glass these days. except for steelhead. but I need to feel the bite with those, as I dont use a bobber. 

try a glass rod, or even an older rod with a medium action. 



TheCream said:


> Wasn't it Lefty Kreh or someone else who said something along the lines of "A $150-200 rod will cast better than 95% of users have the ability to cast?"


Lefty is a crackpot these days. anyone with any experience can tell the difference with rods. not justifying those $700 rods, but theyre different than the $200 ones. also, I believe it was the TFO's that were rumoured to be weighted improperly so amateur casters think they can cast better than they actually can? besides, he sells those rods.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

The Scott G Series rods are one Heck of rod when you want to enjoy casting all day. I wished I can find that 2wt though. Not talking about the newer G2 as they are not even the same as the older models. Its a real drag when you were casting big game fast action the days before heading into a brookie stream on a 3wt glass rod though. Takes awhile to adjust.


----------



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

does anybody know if the tfo lefty kreh pro series is any good. also i was wondering what would be the best weight. i have a 7 weight for steel. but i will use this rod for big panfish, brook trout, large rainbows and everything in between...thanks


----------

